# Master Season Pass List



## bseball8 (Oct 28, 2002)

I would like to have the option to have one season pass that incorporates both of my tivos. So if there are conflicting shows it can be set to record to the other tivo. This would save a lot of time making sure each tivo is set for different shows. With them being networked they can share the info over the network just like when they access the now playing list from each others tivo.

Kevin
2- series 2
Tivo Desktop


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

AKA cooperative scheduling. This has been requested many times, unfortunately there is no sign we'll get it.


----------

